# iBook G4 price check



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Can someone help me out with a good selling price for my 12' iBook?

iBook G4
1.07 Ghz
768 Mb RAM
30 Gb Hard drive
Airport Express card


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

i'm guessing that since you can buy a still in the box last version of the 12" ibook for around $1200, that yours may be worth about $700 to $800? i just saw a 1.2 ghz 12" ibook for sale for $999 the other day.

BTW, beagley says hi.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Apple firesale had the newest 12" iBooks (reburb - 1.33Ghz, scolling trackpad, sudden motion sensor and 1 year applecare) for $799 and someone else on here was selling some demo versions of the same iBooks with 10 months remaining warranty for just over $800 taxes in. 

I'd say try what thatcomputerguy suggests, but expect it might not fetch that much.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

$800, tops.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

GrapeApe said:


> Can someone help me out with a good selling price for my 12' iBook?
> 
> iBook G4
> 1.07 Ghz
> ...


$950 - $1k


----------

